# Day Trading - The reality :)



## WaySolid (8 August 2004)

You never know where you might end up trading the markets  ;D

TradeSolid


----------



## JetDollars (8 August 2004)

Good one, WaySolid. I hope am not end up somewhere like that in the future...LOL


----------



## positivecashflow (9 August 2004)

At least he hadn't given up hope .. LOL


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2004)

> At least he hadn't given up hope .. LOL




HEHEHE.....

Definition of insanity: Doing the same things and expecting a different result.


----------



## Dome (5 October 2010)

Has anyone given up their day job?


----------



## cutz (5 October 2010)

Dome said:


> Has anyone given up their day job?




Sounds good not working through the day but permanent night shift could have adverse health effects ( Do your own research regarding this matter ).


----------



## tech/a (5 October 2010)

With platforms available these days you dont need to be at a chart other than entering a trade.
Get plenty of sleep and $s while you sleep.
USD/EUR short last night was and still is a good trade.(as an example)


----------

